# Speed WC Touring Road Atlanta Qual. & Race (SPOILER)



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

bmwork1 said:


> We are busting HUMP this winter and have some tricks up our sleeves too. Next year should be very interesting. We should have some announcemence of our own out soon.
> Jim


Can't wait. :thumbup:

Jim, are you posting from Puerto Rico? :bigpimp:

The race site has put up some more pics from Juha:

http://www.theracesite.com/index.cfm?pagetype=2&form_article=6117


----------



## bmwork1 (Jul 3, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> Can't wait. :thumbup:
> 
> Jim, are you posting from Puerto Rico? :bigpimp:


----------



## bmwork1 (Jul 3, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> Can't wait. :thumbup:
> 
> Jim, are you posting from Puerto Rico? :bigpimp:


 No.
"On-Call" and have had surgeries sched for several months....unable to move things around. The SCCA 's initial sched didn't include Puerto Rico and Had only 8 races..they then dropped one and added three after the season started. . We sched our time off a year in advance and I was unable to work this race out. Next years race sched is out and we are working around it. 10 to 11 events are planned and include Portland, Sebring, Road America........most race will be with the AMLS.
jmo


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

bmwork1 said:


> No.
> "On-Call" and have had surgeries sched for several months....unable to move things around. The SCCA 's initial sched didn't include Puerto Rico and Had only 8 races..they then dropped one and added three after the season started. . We sched our time off a year in advance and I was unable to work this race out. Next years race sched is out and we are working around it. 10 to 11 events are planned and include Portland, Sebring, Road America........most race will be with the AMLS.
> jmo


Too bad you can't be there, but I think it may turn out to be the smallest field of the season.

On the SCCA site they show a schedule of 9 races with note saying more could be added:

http://www.speedvisionwc.com/news/03press257.html

The guys in the Northwest will be glad to see WC head up there.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

bmwork1 said:


> Forgot to mention the M54 package for next year will be somewhat "de-tuned" from this years package with plans for RPM limits and possibly reduced compression......8400+ rpms may have been too much!


Are the blocks holding up? I know to achieve the same sort of RPM on the S54 engine BMW decided to use an iron block instead of the aluminum alloy block that's present on the M52 and M54 engines. Also, aren't the M54B30 engines more undersquare than oversquare (or the otherway around, I'm always getting my terminologies confused)? I'm surprised that the larger M54s can even sustain anything remotely close at that RPM for even the duration of a race. The 320s ran by BMW in DTM has the same bore but much shorter stroke so running at 9,000 rpm isn't as big of an issue.

I'm sure you probably wouldn't want to give your secrets away (I mean, Will and Fabryce reads this board too from what I've heard), but wouldn't de-tuning the engine give your competitors a leg-up? You got any tricks up your sleeves?  :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

bmwork1 said:


> No.
> "On-Call" and have had surgeries sched for several months....unable to move things around. The SCCA 's initial sched didn't include Puerto Rico and Had only 8 races..they then dropped one and added three after the season started. . We sched our time off a year in advance and I was unable to work this race out. Next years race sched is out and we are working around it. 10 to 11 events are planned and include Portland, Sebring, Road America........most race will be with the AMLS.
> jmo


Good luck with the surgeries and best of luck for the rest of the season/off season with the development! We're all rooting for you (along with the rest of the BMWs sporting Bimmerfest stickers).


----------



## bmwork1 (Jul 3, 2003)

The HACK said:


> I'm sure you probably wouldn't want to give your secrets away (I mean, Will and Fabryce reads this board too from what I've heard), but wouldn't de-tuning the engine give your competitors a leg-up? You got any tricks up your sleeves?  :thumbup:


SCCA has decided to de-tune the BMW engine to slow the speed race. They are trying to close the weight/HP gap within and between the makes/models. Everyone has gotten quicker and quicker. They are looking into making things more standardized within each make/model including possibly a spec wing/aero package......Once the new rules package is out we all have to scamble to make the best of them..This year there were so many different BMW package....E46 with M54s, E46 with M52, E36 with Hydraulic M52, E36 with Mechanical valve M52s....some had motorsports diffs and others were unable to get the diffs....

jmo


----------

